# Baking Soda and White Vinegar Price Comparisons



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi! I happened to be in Costco last Thursday and decided to record the price and quantity of baking soda and vinegar. Then, DH happened to be in Smart & Final last Saturday and I asked him to record the same thing. I had done this a few years back and we've purchased at S&F since then. I wanted to see if the prices were still lower at S&F. I did the math today and thought I'd share the results.









San Diego, CA - May 22-24, 2008

Baking Soda:
Costco - 12 lbs @ $5.99 = 46.6 cents per pound
Smart & Final - 10 lbs @ $4.49 = 44.9 cents per pound

White Vinegar:
Costco - 169 oz @ $2.99 = 1.77 cents per ounce
Smart & Final - 128 oz @ $1.99 = 1.55 cents per ounce

What price do you pay per unit? Where do you buy your baking soda and vinegar?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2006)

I buy feed grade BS at my farm coop for $16 for 50 lbs. (.32/lb). It is not as fine as what you get at the grocery store, but I really like it for cleaning. I actually just ran out & have been using WM stuff (.44/lb) until I get to town to get a bag.


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

LOL, I buy the jumbo bottle of Great Value vinegar...not sure how much it is (I'm nak...vinegar is in the laundry room) and it was under $2. Baking soda was the biggest box WM sells and was under $3


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
I buy feed grade BS at my farm coop for $16 for 50 lbs. (.32/lb). It is not as fine as what you get at the grocery store, but I really like it for cleaning. I actually just ran out & have been using WM stuff (.44/lb) until I get to town to get a bag.

Feed stores sell baking soda?!


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

I am curious about other places to buy it, too.









Plus, I wanted to bump this up for someone else in another thread.


----------



## bwylde (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
I buy feed grade BS at my farm coop for $16 for 50 lbs. (.32/lb). It is not as fine as what you get at the grocery store, but I really like it for cleaning. I actually just ran out & have been using WM stuff (.44/lb) until I get to town to get a bag.

Thank you for mentioning this! I stopped by the feed store today and she didn't even know they could carry it. She ordered me a bag and it will be in tomorrow! $16 for 25kg! (55lbs)

I have been paying $1.50 for a kilogram on sale, so I am very excited about this!

Vinegar is another story. It's around $5 a gallon for the decent stuff and nearly $3 at Walmart.


----------

